# Photocell/Timer Point of Use



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Does anyone know of a very durable point of use photocell/timer for up to 150watt max fixtures (induction). These would be wallpacks that were independently ran all around a building with multiple tenants. Would love to have a photo with timer to kick off around midnight or so....


----------

